# How many points will I get?



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

I noticed that Buck has just passed his 30,000,000 milestone, and I just.. can't express the emotion I feel in being able to contribute to this team. Honestly.

So, in light of that I want to know something.

Currently, I'm crunching and folding at the same time, but I noticed the importance of the TPU folding team, especially in trying to beat the Canucks 

So, considering I can get around 30,000 a day from my GPU's alone (before buying GTX 380 SLi)..

I wonder how much I'd get if I pulled all my CPU horsepower to the mix.

E5300 @ 3.9Ghz
E5300 @ 4.3Ghz
E7300 @ 3.75Ghz
Q6600 @ 3.7Ghz
E2160 @ 3.4Ghz

And hopefully another Q6600/Q9550.. once I get a good price on it.

I'm new to this, so if anyone can give me an estimate, I'd love to hear it.

Also, if you've got the theoretical time, I will be building my new main rig in a few months. I'm thinking of maybe going Dual-i9, for a 12-core system, running @ 4.0Ghz, and GTX 380 SLi. Then finally I will not have to upgrade for the remainder of my college years 

Long live team 50711!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

i would think about  10-11k ppd in CPU power alone. My X2 @3ghz gets about 1.5k ppd so i think the C2D can get on Average 2kppd each..And the quad maybe alittle more like 2.5-3k


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

So, you're saying I should keep my CPU's crunching and invest in GPU power.

Even overclocked, I'm not going to pass 50,000 like this..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Weer said:


> So, you're saying I should keep my CPU's crunching and invest in GPU power.
> 
> Even overclocked, I'm not going to pass 50,000 like this..



I would recommend you drop some money on a GTX260 that will give you about  the same points as the CPUs would. you could always try for yourself and see.My numbers are vary rough and i'm sure not vary accurate. I will look up the CPUs and see what other people have got to get an idea


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2009)

Your CPU's will be much more effective crunching in WCG. I have moved all my CPU's over because it makes sense. You could prob post in WCG and convince a cruncher to start folding his GPU in exchange for you beginning to crunch.



***EDIT: I was not aware that you were crunching already. In that case, carry on! ***


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Your CPU's will be much more effective crunching in WCG. I have moved all my CPU's over because it makes sense. You could prob post in WCG and convince a cruncher to start folding his GPU in exchange for you beginning to crunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ***EDIT: I was not aware that you were crunching already. In that case, carry on! ***



Why would that convince him? If he has GPU's - he should be folding! 

You mean convince someone crunching with his GPU to fold with it, in exchange for my crunching with my CPU's that have until then been folding? I didn't know you could crunch with GPU's!
I'm a little confused since I believe that we should all be crunching and folding. It shouldn't be an exchange program but a free-for-all.. something vital and important and..

I just want to get to 50,000 PPD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

i agree with buck... 
BTW the quad will get about 3.2k ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Weer said:


> Why would that convince him? If he has GPU's - he should be folding!
> 
> You mean convince someone crunching with his GPU to fold with it, in exchange for my crunching with my CPU's that have until then been folding? I didn't know you could crunch with GPU's!
> I'm a little confused since I believe that we should all be crunching and folding. It shouldn't be an exchange program but a free-for-all.. something vital and important and..
> ...



I think what he means is that someone would run their GPU on F@H for you, and exchange you would run one of your CPUs in WCG under their account.  Post an offer in the WCG section, someone might be interested


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think what he means is that someone would run their GPU on F@H for you, and exchange you would run one of your CPUs in WCG under their account.  Post an offer in the WCG section, someone might be interested



Anyone I can trust?

Will exchange ~50,000 PPD @ WCG for the same in F@H.

That way I'll have 80,000 F@H PPD!!!


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would think about  10-11k ppd in CPU power alone. My X2 @3ghz gets about 1.5k ppd so i think the C2D can get on Average 2kppd each..And the quad maybe alittle more like 2.5-3k



I don't think the Q6600 can produce much ppd:  here my Q9550@3825mhz 24/7 boincx64


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I don't think the Q6600 can produce much ppd:  here my Q9550@3825mhz 24/7 boincx64
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091115/Capturehhj710.jpg



I think he's talking about F@H performance, because there is no way an X2 could get as good of PPD in WCG as my quad (about 1700 PPD)


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think he's talking about F@H performance, because there is no way an X2 could get as good of PPD in WCG as my quad (about 1700 PPD)



You guys are doing something wrong.

My Q6600 @ 3.7Ghz gets about 15,000 PPD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think he's talking about F@H performance, because there is no way an X2 could get as good of PPD in WCG as my quad (about 1700 PPD)



I am talking about F@H as that is what this thread is about


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

crunching points dont count towards folding points right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> crunching points dont count towards folding points right?



no they do not.


----------

